# PRO/Wireless 3945ABG modprobe problem

## slune

hi 

i have problem with installing PRO/Wireless 3945ABG on hp nx6310 notebook 2.6.18-gentoo-r6 #12 SMP.

I try this http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_ipw3945 manual.

Everything looks ok but when I try modprobe ipw3945 or /etc/init.d/ipw3945d restart 

/etc/init.d/ipw3945d restart

 * Stopping ipw3945d ...                                                  [ ok ]

 * Starting ipw3945d ...

chown: cannot access `/sys/bus/pci/drivers/ipw3945/00*/cmd': No such file or directory

chmod: cannot access `/sys/bus/pci/drivers/ipw3945/00*/cmd': No such file or directorythis manual 

```
modprobe ipw3945

FATAL: Module ipw3945 not found.

 * WARNING:  ipw3945d has already been started.
```

and

```
/etc/init.d/ipw3945d restart

 * Stopping ipw3945d ...                                                  [ ok ]

 * Starting ipw3945d ...

chown: cannot access `/sys/bus/pci/drivers/ipw3945/00*/cmd': No such file or directory

chmod: cannot access `/sys/bus/pci/drivers/ipw3945/00*/cmd': No such file or directory
```

Thanks for help

----------

## no_hope

 *slune wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> modprobe ipw3945
> 
> ...

 

Try to re-emerge ipw3945

Did you change your kernel recently?

----------

## slune

yes a try reemerge 

and kernel is change exactly  according to hint on the web.

----------

## no_hope

find ipw3945.ko (it should be somewhere in /lib/modules/<your kernel>) go to that directory and run "insmod ipw3945.ko"

----------

## deface

Verify your symlink to /usr/src/linux is set correctly

----------

## mog

I am having the same problem. Have you had any luck sorting it out, yet?

----------

## ziggysquatch

What is your udev version? and Kernel version?

----------

## unl0cker

I have this very same card on my lappy.

It was very trick to get this working, but it did.

First of all, you CANNOT start and stop the ipw3945d using /etc/init.d/ipw3945d start/restart , it will genarete a bunch of errors and it will not work.

That does not seem to be your problem, since you can't even modprobe it. Anyway the driver is located at:

```
/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r3/net/wireless/ipw3945.ko
```

I had to rc-update ipw3945d at boot and default. Default only did not worked for me. So I get an error when is trying to load at boot, it does not matter, later on the boot process it loads fine. Also I had to add ipw3945 to the autoload file of my kernel, located at: /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

If you wish to reload the module, you need to stop all the dependancy modules first, then rmmod the module and then stop the daemon. To reload everything just modprobe ipw3945 and it should do ALL the rest for you.

Try to ismoding the module directly as no hope sugested.

I home this help mate

Cheers

Unl0cker

----------

## unl0cker

I've just reproduced the same error you are getting by changing kernel.

Make sure your /usr/src/linux simlink is pointing to the corret kernel, and reemerge the driver:

```
emerge ipw3945
```

----------

## Robstar

This quite intresting. I have the same problem.

Here's my thread: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-551664.html

It's becoming a bit of a blog.

Anyways don't bother reemerging cause I have lost count on the number of times I have done that.

I thought it was something in my kernel that needed ticking and everything would be alright. I was wrong and wasted a whole night awake trying to get the thing sorted. Good thing I love gentoo bits cause I've might just gone to ubuntu   :Shocked: 

I know wireless stuff works on that (my friend).

The only thing I haven't tried is makeing sure there is ip3945.ko (i think that's the file name) in /usr/lib/`uname -r`/ so that might be intresting (i've said that twice now). I don't think I saw that here but in the INSTALL or README file.

I'll give an update if it works (both on my blog (thread) and here).

Update: It didn't work. Got some nice errors though telling me it already exists (insmod ipw3945.ko)

----------

## Suicidal

Are you guys recompiling your kernel modules when you upgrade kernels? I used to have issues like this and especially with alsa-driver and nvidia-drivers until I stared upgrading my kernel with the following script.

```
#!/bin/bash

        rm -rf /lib/modules/*

        genkernel all --menuconfig \

        --gensplash=livecd-2006.1 \

        --gensplash-res=1280x1024 \

        --kernel-config=/etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86-$(uname -r)

        for i in $(equery depends virtual/linux-sources); do emerge =$i; done
```

I know this brings in stuff that aren't necessarily modules but better safe than sorry.

----------

## Robstar

ok to compile modules

make menuconfig (for you settings)

make (to set it up)

make modules (set up modules)

make modules_install (install modules)

make install (to install the kernel)

Update: doesn't change

----------

## arbuckle

Sorry to bing back this old post, but I was googleing this error and adding this to /etc/conf.d/net fixed it

preup() {

	if [[ ${IFACE} = "wlan0" ]]; then

		sleep 3

	fi

	return 0

}

In in case another googler needs an answer.

----------

## wsz

After an upgrade from 2.6.23-gentoo-r8 to 2.6.24-gentoo-r3 I had basically the same problem and re-emerging ipw3945(d) was not helpful at all.

Following the guidelines from this wiki page, I installed the iwlwifi driver instead of ipw3945, and the problem is gone. It works like a charm  :Smile: 

----------

